# Dura Ace 7400 Group removed from my Merckx



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

I have posted some photos of the Group that I removed from my Eddy Merckx team 7-11 and have posted on flicker in case anyone is interested see: Dura Ace 7400 Group for sale - a set on Flickr
The Wheels are on e-bay now and the other items are also up eventually


----------

